# Plymouth, MA Italian-Portuguese flatbread



## foodguy (Jun 19, 2008)

I know this is going to be a long shot, but its worth a try. There are a few Italian and Portuguese bakeries in Plymouth, MA that sell this round flatbread that has minced meats cooked into it. I'm trying to get the proper spelling of the name and or recipe.  They call it Gnoch bread (sp?).  sounds like nioke like in Gnocchi.


----------



## GB (Jun 20, 2008)

I asked my wife whose dad is a Massachusetts Portuguese. She also works with a number of Portuguese people. Once woman knew exactly what you were talking about. She said she does not know what it is called in English, but she knows it as fleure. She will get me a recipe that I will post at some point.


----------



## foodguy (Jun 20, 2008)

Awesome!  thank you very much!


----------



## GB (Jun 20, 2008)

My pleasure.


----------



## GB (Jun 23, 2008)

My wife got another response. Here it is...



> My mother used to make it, she used to cal it (pao de pe the torresmo) The recipe for the bread is the same as the home cooked bread but you know how they cook pinch of this and pinch of that, and the meets you can use linguica or chourico but the original is grounded torresmo, most of the Portuguese stores have it already done they call it pe de torresmo.


----------

